# onClick="location.reload()"



## TheRealSunmoon (6. September 2005)

Moin,

ich habe einen submit Button <input type="submit" ... onClick="location.reload()">

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit direkt in dieser Zeile eine Anweisung mit einzubinden die
das reload erst nach z.B. 1ner Sekunde auslöst?



Danke
TrSM


----------



## con-f-use (6. September 2005)

setTimeout()


----------

